# Ninja Occupations?



## Dale Seago (Jun 25, 2004)

After Thursday night's class, a bunch of us usually head to an Asian restaurant for munchables and socializing. Last night the talk got around to what various people in the dojo do for a living, and a new student mentioned that he's a gardener. So happens that's a very traditional Edo-era role for ninja who were employed by the new Tokugawa government.

That got me to thinking. . .What would most people consider a "proper" occupation in these modern times for a ninja? There's a new article out today on the company I and my wife work for, which will give you a sense of what I do for a living; but I imagine there are all sorts of things that could potentially come under the heading of "ninja" occupations.

So, any thoughts?


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 25, 2004)

That's fascinating Dale.  

Gardener sounds safer.......


----------



## Enson (Jun 25, 2004)

that is cool. reminds me of "governator's" job on the movie "end of days":mp5: :ultracool :boing2:


----------



## DuckofDeath (Jun 25, 2004)

Another occupation--albeit not as glamorous as being a bodyguard--is that of repossession.  Although most people think of the repo man as Bubba hooking up his tow truck to a car, there are also some really sophisticated repo scenarios out there.  I saw a television program on the repossession business where one case involved a repo team snatching an airplane off an air strip and another involved a repo team snatching a boat out of a marina.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 25, 2004)

How about Investment banker?
 :uhyeah:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 25, 2004)

DuckofDeath said:
			
		

> Another occupation--albeit not as glamorous as being a bodyguard--is that of repossession.  Although most people think of the repo man as Bubba hooking up his tow truck to a car, there are also some really sophisticated repo scenarios out there.  I saw a television program on the repossession business where one case involved a repo team snatching an airplane off an air strip and another involved a repo team snatching a boat out of a marina.



Duck...

I do some occasional Driving for a Repo guy for extra cash... He does the work... I just drive his truck...


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 25, 2004)

Oh, Techno, that's VERY ninja....he's the one 'out there', while you remain invisible, lurking......


----------



## Dale Seago (Jun 25, 2004)

DuckofDeath said:
			
		

> . . .there are also some really sophisticated repo scenarios out there.  I saw a television program on the repossession business where one case involved a repo team snatching an airplane off an air strip and another involved a repo team snatching a boat out of a marina.



That is utterly sweet, getting to steal stuff legally -- right up there with the fine old Scottish tradition of cattle reiving, or native American horse raiding. I love it!

Someone asked me by PM how one would go about getting into my line of work, and in case anyone else might be thinking about that I thought I'd post this information:


I think the best thing to do would be to read this post on "Basic Requirements For The Job" by one of our directors, Kirian Fitzgibbons.

Also, you might check out this info on the protective services training Steele is conducting in July. It will also be coming around once again in November:



> THE STEELE FOUNDATION / INTERNATIONAL TRAINING GROUP
> 
> The Steele Foundation is among the world leaders in providing protective services in high threat environments and configurations and provides protective operations on a daily basis around the globe. The Steele Foundation has set many industry benchmarks such as being the only private organization in the world to provide a full-time "Private" Presidential Protection Detail and Training Unit. The Steele Foundation is the first private organization in history to have been hired directly by a sovereign nation to protect its Heads of State. As industry leaders servicing clients such as the Office of the President of three foreign countries and countless Fortune 100 companies, The Steele Foundation presents unparalleled experience and subject matter expertise in the fields of Executive / Dignitary Protection and Training. Based on this experience, The Steele Foundations International Training Group (ITG) is defining new training standards, which reflect this same high caliber of expertise, organization, and professionalism.
> 
> ...



BTW, despite Kirian's disparaging-sounding references to "ninjas", he's well aware that he has a few Booj folks working for him. I think it affords him a certain private amusement to make such remarks.   :wink2:


----------



## Don Roley (Jun 25, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> How about Investment banker?
> :uhyeah:



Want to move into Lion Taming?


----------



## Shogun (Jun 25, 2004)

I work at FYE (a music store) in a local mall. The mall I work in is in an area with quite a bit of violence. My family works for security, and some of my friends too, so I help them sometimes. I always like to think I am their eyes and ears. people trust me with stuff, and then I tell them. its fun really.


> native American horse raiding.


Oh, good times. good times. I mean.....I have never been......gotta go!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 25, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Oh, Techno, that's VERY ninja....he's the one 'out there', while you remain invisible, lurking......



I dont do it to be "Ninja"... I just do it for the paycheck. 

I think my primary job is more "Ninja"... I work at an ISP...

See?  Communication/Ninja... hehe


----------



## Kurohana (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm an aircraft mechanic that flies with the aircraft. Takes me to a lot of foreign countries. Currently, Angola and Equatorial Guinea. Both of which aren't exactly stable governments. Ninja job or not? Pays the bills.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 25, 2004)

Kurohana said:
			
		

> I'm an aircraft mechanic that flies with the aircraft. Takes me to a lot of foreign countries. Currently, Angola and Equatorial Guinea. Both of which aren't exactly stable governments. Ninja job or not? Pays the bills.



Maybe if they tie you to the outside of the plane and you fly it like a big Ninja Kite?

Hehe.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 26, 2004)

> Maybe if they tie you to the outside of the plane and you fly it like a big Ninja Kite?


That would be....AWESOME. lol.


----------



## Dale Seago (Jun 29, 2004)

A bit earlier in this thread I posted some info on The Steele Foundation's training courses coming up in July & November. This info, including a nifty .pdf informational brochure, is now up on this page of our website. 

You don't have to already be working in this field to get the training for it. . .Indeed, you pretty much have to have the training before you can get the work.  :wink2:


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 29, 2004)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Want to move into Lion Taming?



heh...2001 and 2002 I was "bear fighting."  :uhyeah: 

Oh...and did I mention that I run around in spandex and fight crime by night?

Yours,

The Flash


----------



## blood shadow (Dec 29, 2007)

I dont know why locksmith came to mind or maybe something in the armed forces.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 29, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> After Thursday night's class, a bunch of us usually head to an Asian restaurant for munchables and socializing. Last night the talk got around to what various people in the dojo do for a living, and a new student mentioned that he's a gardener. So happens that's a very traditional Edo-era role for ninja who were employed by the new Tokugawa government.
> 
> That got me to thinking. . .What would most people consider a "proper" occupation in these modern times for a ninja? There's a new article out today on the company I and my wife work for, which will give you a sense of what I do for a living; but I imagine there are all sorts of things that could potentially come under the heading of "ninja" occupations.
> 
> So, any thoughts?



Are we talking espionage or assassination? These days, an IT tech or Temp wold probably be a very good job for the ninja gathering "intel" (i.e. corporate/industrial secrets, getting the lay of the land for targeting executives, perhaps getting invited to private parties, etc.).
Any occupation that would afford one frequent and easily justified travel would be another. There are many jobs that fit the bill, what with open markets & free trade. 
I read a book about killers that were "career students" on paper, spending time "abroad". I suppose it's all in the details.


----------



## kaizasosei (Dec 29, 2007)

locksmith is a good one.  i was thinking of a career change.  but i'm having some hardships finding suitable work.  whatever you do, your martial arts belts or even ability are not that relevant.  furthermore, for most professions one has to obtain formal degrees and qualifications-  
  not easy keeping oneself open for new things when there is almost no chance to be admitted at the same so many different types of work.  it's like looking for a needle in a haystack. the needle being those jobs that are available and possible.

j


----------



## Shicomm (Dec 30, 2007)

Doc_Jude said:


> These days, an IT tech or Temp wold probably be a very good job for the ninja gathering "intel" (i.e. corporate/industrial secrets, getting the lay of the land for targeting executives, perhaps getting invited to private parties, etc.).


How interesting....  
Maybe a bit more social engineering on the side  

All i have to do now is convince my boss that it's a good thing for me to go to Japan every year to spot new hardware ( and have a bit training on the side as well....  )


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 30, 2007)

Doc_Jude said:


> These days, an IT tech or Temp wold probably be a very good job for the ninja gathering "intel" (i.e. corporate/industrial secrets, getting the lay of the land for targeting executives, perhaps getting invited to private parties, etc.).


 
Yeahhhh... thats why I am an IT tech again and not bouncing anymore... thats it EXACTLY...


----------



## Mr. Freebody (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm doing mobile patrol security work. It's really a good opportunity to practice some skills I've learnt in ninjutsu. I basically creep around construction sites and other areas prone to break and enter and vandalism all hours of the night and try to A) not be seen B) take note of anything that looks out of place and C) remain calm (some of the areas I go to are really prone to drug addicts and other undesirables so it gives a good chance to try and keep my fear in check and remain alert).


----------



## DuskB4Dawn (Dec 9, 2011)

the one thing that came to mind for me is..... a professional actor. even better a con artist. since Ninjutsu has Hens&#333;jutsu (disguise and impersonation) and can be used for stealth and entering methods aswell as espionage and also escaping and concealment. an occupation were you can make people believe that you are someone else and changing your identity for me is the most ninja like occupation.


----------



## bwindussa (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's one occupation. I actually talked to this fellow. You can guess as to his actual level of training..
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=14481518&cat=&lpid=&search=ninja


----------



## Triumphrider (Jun 21, 2012)

I would have to say bodyguard for sure.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jun 22, 2012)

DuskB4Dawn said:


> the one thing that came to mind for me is..... a professional actor. even better a con artist.



...

....

......

There's a joke in here somewhere...



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steelnshadow (Jul 10, 2012)

I guess it could depend if he wishes to be a covert or overt 'ninja.'

For overt, I would put in Bodyguard, Private Security Guard, Security Consultant, special forces instructor. I would also add news photographer and locksmith
For covert, I would put in gardener, cleaner, assistant, shop keeper and also circus performer, maybe magician, acrobat or juggler.

------------------------------------------------------

Just my 2 cents...


----------

